# PC Financial website down/URL change?



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Is it just me or is PC Financial's website down? I have been trying to access it via my bookmarks since yesterday afternoon and the site is completely offline. I am using Firefox and all of my other websites load perfectly. Heck, I even launched IE to test and it doesn't load in that browser either.

http://www.pcfinancial.ca/

A google search yielded no recent problems of this nature being discussed on the forums. Also, when you search for "pc financial" the site above is first on the list but I also found this link which seems to work but is much slower.

https://www.txn.banking.pcfinancial.ca/a/authentication/preSignOn.ams

So I guess the issue is that they have switched URLs. Seems odd they would switch from such an intuitive URL to that ugly long one.


----------



## lost_investor (Feb 13, 2011)

It looks like a configuration error on their part. http://pcfinancial.ca/ works fine (with the www prefix it doesn't)

The link you have to txn.banking.pcfinancial is the correct site. You get redirected to there when you go to the sign in page.


----------



## Potato (Apr 3, 2009)

I've been having issues with the main page of PCF for months now. Sometimes it won't load, more often I get stuck in a loop where the popup asks me for my province, then I click on online banking, and the popup appears again asking me for my province. So I've had to use the direct link you posted there for a while (and can confirm that it has been the direct link for years -- it's not a switch).

Anyway, just checked and the provincial selection pop-up is gone and the main page is working for me (both with and without the prefix), so maybe it was a temporary outage while they fixed the pop-up bug!


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

It's working for me at this time:
http://www.pcfinancial.ca/

Maybe it was a temporary technical issue on their site.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Works for me, but I must let it load up. Do not press anything else. (this will screw it up) Then it will prompt you which province you are from. Then you can sign in.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Worked flawlessly last night when I set up my credit card payment. No response time issues at all.


----------



## Cents (Apr 3, 2011)

I am trying http://www.pcfinancial.ca/ and I get the province prompt screen again (as the poster said this problem has been going on for a long time). I select BC and it just keeps re-prompting me. Thought this was a problem using firefox and no script addon (although I have clicked on allow PC financial). Damned irritating as I have been having to use a different machine to access the website up to now. I changed to the url without the www and its working okay now.
Reason I thought it was some kind of FF bug was that when I try and read the futureshop monthly flyers by clicking on the link nothing shows up on the page (despite allowing access to the scripts).


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Yes I've had some issues with the proper link most of the day. I got what I needed done earlier this morning by using the long ugly link, but it's surprising that a bank would allow such a simple issue go on for so long.


----------



## v_tofu (Apr 16, 2009)

I've been with PC for a long time. Practically when the first started.

However, I do'nt think i'll be using them for very mcuh for anything anymore. issues with their website, gettgin me to change my password all the time, cheques taking forever to clear, are just a few things that have gotten to me.

Don' get me wrong, it was a great free banking account, but sometimes it just istn' worth it.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

v_tofu said:


> I've been with PC for a long time. Practically when the first started.
> 
> However, I do'nt think i'll be using them for very mcuh for anything anymore. issues with their website, gettgin me to change my password all the time, cheques taking forever to clear, are just a few things that have gotten to me.
> 
> Don' get me wrong, it was a great free banking account, but sometimes it just istn' worth it.



I did have issues with the new front page until I upgraded to Windows 7. Since then I've had no problems. I don't know why you've had to change your password so much, mine has been the same since the beginning. Cheques clear in good time for me as well. The only real issue is getting certified funds. Which is still pretty easy, but takes a few days.

I'm more frustrated with their cruddy interest rates. They used to be really good with a flat rate. Now there are tiers, and bonuses and a lot of assorted crap.


----------



## MikeT (Feb 16, 2010)

Mint can no longer update pc financial.

First Questrade and now pcfinancial. Mint has gone from being awesome to being completely useless in a few short months.


----------



## jamiedj99 (May 1, 2011)

i find this url lets me login to the Credit card https://online.pcmastercard.ca/PCB_Consumer/Login.do


----------



## v_tofu (Apr 16, 2009)

crazyjackcsa said:


> I did have issues with the new front page until I upgraded to Windows 7. Since then I've had no problems. I don't know why you've had to change your password so much, mine has been the same since the beginning. Cheques clear in good time for me as well. The only real issue is getting certified funds. Which is still pretty easy, but takes a few days.
> 
> I'm more frustrated with their cruddy interest rates. They used to be really good with a flat rate. Now there are tiers, and bonuses and a lot of assorted crap.


I had issues with cheques that were over $1000. Granted those don't come all the time, but sometimes transferring funds to pay other bills becomes a pain. this of course resulted in over drafts, more time on the phone with CSR etc etc.

Sorry, the password changing was actually PC Mastercard, but still the same thing i suppose.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Apparently there is a browser issue with IE or firefox; PC Financial is aware. I use Safari on a Mac and _never_, _ever_ had a problem.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Anyone having trouble logging into PC Financial online banking?


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Strange, as Jungle mentioned, seems to work with Chrome.

edit: appears that the latest version of firefox does the trick.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

It's working on IE....always has, since the start of this thread.
I check my account almost every other day.

Forget about all these rogue browsers, guys, and just stick with the true, good ol' fashioned Windows IE


----------

